# New Flask



## JustGlass (Jun 30, 2007)

This mint bottle I picked up recently at a bottle show. Ive bid on a few of these on ebay and have never even come close to winning auction. This is the only bottle I own out of about 500 plus that I have in my collection that I paid over $100.00 for. Although its not my most valued bottle it has to be in the top ten. My brother thinks because I broke my 100.00 dollar limit that now Im taking that first step to the higher priced bottles. I said no way,,,I don't think he believed me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 30, 2007)

They always say go for quality rather than quantity when it comes to bottles. Probably good advice but often hard to follow as a collector.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I bought your twin... I never use money from my pocket to buy bottles, I dig and what I don't want I (try )to sell, I build the money up until I have enough for a high end bottle, I may take a while because I don't sell a whole lot on ebay, but when I get stuff built up I sell, heres my Eagle. Rick


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice ones you guys!


----------

